
Hong Kong is collateral damage in Trump's new trade war with China - partingshots
https://asia.nikkei.com/Opinion/Hong-Kong-is-collateral-damage-in-Trump-s-new-trade-war-with-China
======
dirtydroog
Weren't Hong Kongers themselves asking the US to remove HK's special status?
Seems like they're scuttling the ship.

While China seems to think the Covid situation is an opportunity for it to
increase influence, it's probably the opposite. The pandemic has shown China
to be a single point of failure in the supply chain.

Trump is right about China, but everyone else in the West can't/won't agree as
they're too afraid of missing out on Chinese investment funny money.

As for expelling foreigners from HK... why wouldn't they? They're already
expelling foreigners from the mainland.

